# Mixed Breed AKC Program



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got an email announcing a new AKC program for mixed breed dogs. It is called AKC Canine Partners and it allows mixed breed dogs to compete in obedience agiltiy and other AKC events. When you sign your dog up you receive the follwoing:

The AKC Canine Partners listing entitles mixed-breed owners to the following listing benefits:
o Lifetime enrollment in AKC CAR Lost & Found Recovery Service
o AKC CAR collar tag with AKC Canine Partners Listing Number
o One-year subscription to AKC Family Dog magazine
o Customized AKC Canine Partners Certificate of Recognition
o AKC Canine Partners Decal
o Eligibility to participate in AKC Companion events

If you want to find out more about it, go to the AKC website and check it out. It is nice to have the chance for mixed breed dogs to compete in the various events.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow! This is a great program for the mixed breed dogs! I never thought they would ever have somehting like this! Great find thanks! I am going to check this out! again Thankyou!:smile:


----------

